# The Illustrated Standard for the GSD



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this book, The Illustrated Standard for the German Shepherd Dog 
is finally ready to go and available - 
Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------

